# The Wife Made Me Do It!



## darencmarshall (Feb 17, 2005)

We broke down and ordered a new 23RS today. Should be receiving it around the middle of March and already have the first trip planned. The wife and kids are so excited we spent most of the day buying all the necessary gadgets and equipment needed. This is the first RV we have owned and it is incredible how much stuff you need or want.

I want to thank everyone for all the help in deciding which unit to purchase and educating us.

Thank you,

Daren Marshall


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the site









Hope you will be enjoying your 23RS soon. It seems to be a very popular model.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Daren. Congrats on the 23 RS purchase.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Daren, congratulations on the new Outback.

Now, if you have the time, consider dropping by for the NW Outbackers Rally at Fort Stevens (thread here) it should be a fun weekend with a bunch of Outbackers!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats !

We have an 23 rs on order and expect it in early April. We have be in a popup for 8 years and are looking forward to all the comfort features.

I know what your gooing through. Lots & lots of decisions to make.

Look forward to sharing the experience !

Keith


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Daren to Outbackers
And also congrats on your 23RS.
It seems once you have it home 
The excitement never ends.
We still get excited with it.
Don
action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Let us know all the details when you go to pick it up and Happy Camping.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Daren,

Congrats on your RV purchase decision and we look forward to hearing from you often.

Greg


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Again, congrats Darren and welcome to the family!

BBB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to all the new members! There will be lots more Outbackers on the road this camping season! sunny


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome!

The kids are going to love it!

Enjoy.

Wayne


----------

